# Dove Hunting Springvalley



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I was seeing if anyone from OGF was planning on going down to springvalley to get into the dove hunt drawings. I was thinkin about going down if anyone wants to join up or meet there let me know.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Guess theres no one going.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

two days to go till the drawings, ill let ya know how it goes


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

tomorrow is it. Looks like im the only one from OGF thats gona go. Im going to get there early and check a few fields to see what alls been planted and to see if anything has changed since last year.


----------



## missingND (Aug 26, 2005)

Looked at them a couple weeks ago sunflowers looked good this year. Now if they don't do the same BS as last year and till them under it should be a good season.


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

Lucky dogs, none of the fields in the areas I normally go even got planted this year.


----------



## OState08 (Aug 2, 2011)

Anyone do any good? We didn't get drawn and ended up at caesars creek. Hunting was pretty slow though.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I didnt make it out due to having a sick kid, but my buddy and two friends went down and they both got their 15 bird limit. Kid is all better so im going out tomorrow with him. Ill post tomorrow how it went


----------



## missingND (Aug 26, 2005)

I always hunt CC the first couple of days. The field I hunted was slow but I think that was just because of the heat! Around 5 they started coming in real good. Ended up only shooting 12, was in the middle of the field and they really seemed to like coming in from the corners. Was hoping to get out tomorrow but looks like rain all day!


----------



## xwarandruinx (Jul 7, 2011)

Been looking to head up to CC for that. I would be interested in linking up with someone if they wanted to go one evening or weekend. PM ME!

Indian creek was not bad last saturday, started getting crowded around 400 tho


----------

